# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Τα σταντ της Πράσινης μπανάνας !!

## Sunshine

Εχετε φτιαξει φοβερα stands!

Έχω δυο stands, το ένα αγορασμένο και το άλλο είναι ένα παλιό έπιπλο... Η δυο  έχουν ρόδες. Εχω βιδώσει και δυο "stands" στο ταβάνι.. ένα στην κουζίνα (δεν φενεται αλλα εινωα πολυ μεγαλο) και το  άλλο στο υπνοδωμάτιο.  :Youpi: Εστη εχει καπου να παι σε καθε δοματιο.

----------


## vagelis76

Ρενάτε σούπερ τα σταντ σας και πανευτυχής ο μικρός !!!!!!!!!

----------


## kdionisios

E μια πρασινη μπανανουλα τα θελει τα stands της.
Ετσι για να μην βαριεται :: 

Μπραβο Ρενατε!!!!

----------


## paris team cae

Κουκλος και φενεται να το χαιρετε κι ολας....

----------


## Marilenaki

πολυ γλυκουλι και ευτυχισμενο!!! εχει μια μαμα που τον φροντιζει και τον αγαπαει πολυ!!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Ρενατε πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!!
καλο το μικρο κουκλι δε το συζητω!!!!

----------


## Sunshine

_Που το θυμηθήκατε το ποστ αυτό! Το είχα ξεχάσει! Να είστε καλά.... από τότε έχει καταστρέψει και τα δυο πλαστικά ποτηράκια και από το ξύλο λείπει το μισό.... αχ η εφηβεία!!!! _

----------

